# "Digitales vernetztes Wohnzimmer"



## partitionist (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, ich habe mir ein LCD-Flat Screen gekauft und bin damit zufrieden, hinzu kommt noch ein 5.1 Soundsystem, DVD-Player, Receiver.
Ich habe vor mein Wohnzimmer mit meinem Computer Netzwerk zu vernetzen, damit man auf die Freigabe von Multimedia Inhalten wie z.B. Filme oder Musik hat.

Es gibt ja heutzutage schon Receiver mit Ethernet Anschlüsse, ist es nun möglich Filme vom Wohnzimmer übers Netzwerk vom Receiver auf ein externes Gerät zu speichern wie z.B. ein NAS (Zentraler Speicherplatz im Netzwerk) oder eine USB Fesplatte am Router?
Das finde das ziemlich interessant, da Computer Hardware wie Festplatten die kann man immer aufrüsten aber ein DVD-Rekorder da kann man nix tun.

Am liebsten würde ich mir ein NAS mit 500GB zulegen welcher zentral am Router verbunden ist, so kann ich vom PC oder vom Wohnzimmer aus auf die Inhalte zugreifen.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Dezember 2006)

Das kommt immer auf den Receiver an, welche Funktionalitäten dessen Software mitbringt und ob er überhaupt die Hardwarevoraussetzungen hat. Ich würde mich diesbezüglich in einem Fachgeschäft beraten lassen.

Ein NAS ist auf jeden Fall wärmstens zu empfehlen, wenn es darum geht große Datenmengen zu speichern. Man sollte auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass man sich ein NAS mit RAID5 Technologie besorgt. Dann hat man nie wieder Datenverlust sofern man immer rechtzeitig die defekte Platte wechselt. Oder man hat eine Platte als Hot-Spare auf Reserve in dem NAS.

//Edit: Die Buffalo RAID5 NAS Systeme kann ich empfehlen.


----------

